# Stylet tablette Wacom ne fonctionne pas



## Clée7 (26 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

C'est la première fois que j'utilise ma tablette Wacom depuis que je suis passée de Sierra à Mojave, et le stylet ne fonctionne pas. Il est bien détecté car je peux bouger la souris avec mais impossible de cliquer sur quoi que ce soit.

J'ai trouvé ça qui semble correspondre à mon problème: 
https://www.wacom.com/fr-fr/support...&guideId=aa63e5f7-ca18-471e-afdc-15c0b0953e1c

Cependant, quand je vais dans accessibilité ou automatisation, il n'y a rien d'affiché donc je ne peux rien cocher. Comment faire?


----------

